
Ask HN: GTD tool for Windows that works with iOS? - rupeni_cauca
Hey all - I currently manage 20+ people and depend on OmniFocus (on Mac and iOS) to keep track of everything to talk to them about in our 1:1s. I love the ability to set a due date, defer being reminded of the item until that date, and slice and dice by assigning actions to contexts. I also love the quick entry hotkey.<p>Does anyone know an equivalent app for Windows that would also work with an iOS phone? I&#x27;d like to get rid of my MBP but keep my iPhone.<p>Thanks!
======
cimmanom
It's not a perfect match, but Asana can be pretty good for GTD. Web app on
desktop, and the mobile app is starting to mature.

~~~
rupeni_cauca
Will check it out, thanks

